# Bad week for RV'ers in Mexico



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

First a couple from Calgary were attack in Las Jaibas in Mazatlan yesterday. He was shot in the leg. Tonight there was a police car machine gunned right outside the neighboring San Bartolo Park. 2 officers killed. A grenade was also tossed at the car. This is not going to be good for tourism.


----------

